# TSH of 4.47 and Certain Symptoms



## Balletlady12 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi there,

I am new to these forums. I wanted to ask a few questions about TSH levels and subclinical hypothyroidism, as well as the link between subclinical hypothyroidism and some symptoms I've been having. I am a 21-year-old female. About a month and a half ago, I went to the doctor for a checkup and had blood work done. My results showed that my TSH level was 4.47, and the normal range according to my doctor's office is 0.5-4. It also showed that I had a TSH level of around 3.21 a few years ago. Well, I had a phone conference with my doctor to discuss my TSH level, and she said that my current level isn't enough to warrant treatment at this point, and that I could come in after 6 months have passed for another blood test to check antibodies. With that said, I've been doing some research and I've been finding that even with a TSH level of 4.47, which is still considered to be pretty normal (albeit on the high end of normal), certain symptoms can occur, and TSH levels are really optimal when they're around 1-2.5.

Anyways, I currently have been experiencing a good deal of anxiety and mild-moderate depression, and have been feeling more tired/less motivated than normal. I would say these symptoms have gotten substantially worse/come to the forefront in the past few years. I've always had some anxiety and have been a worrywart, but it seems within the past couple of years anxiety and depression have been playing a bigger role in my life and have been more negatively affecting me. I also have heavy and painful menstrual periods. My periods have always been painful and heavy, including when I first got them as a young teen. I feel like they were probably even more painful then, but now they are heavier then when I was a teen. In any case, could my underactive thyroid be contributing to heavy periods? Also, even though I feel my period pain has improved since I was younger, I feel like the pain is still negatively affecting my life. All my life, I've wanted to do something about it, but month after month, I've kept telling myself that it's just the way it is, and that there isn't much doctors can do for me other than put me on the pill (which I really do not want to do). During the phone conference with my doctor, I mentioned my painful periods to her, and she basically said to just take more aspirin and that they would get better with age, which was honestly discouraging and not helpful.

My period is not painful the whole time. It is pretty manageable in its later stages, which is a blessing. However, during the first or second day, there is a point where the bleeding gets to be rather heavy with multiple and substantial blood clots, I am in a good deal of pain, I experience diarrhea, and I am debilitated. I spend time in the bathroom waiting for the bleeding to come down,
not really seeing the point of having to keep changing pads.

On this day, I also experience alternating chills and hot flashes (what are these caused by, anyway? Changing hormone levels? Anemia? Hypothyroidism?) and a genuine weak, exhausted feeling. The next day is usually significantly better, though I can get a headache or a wave of bad cramps then. At other times throughout my period, I experience cramps, but nothing like the first or second day. Towards the end of my period, I typically experience painful tailbone cramps, but fortunately they are pretty short lived. I know I don't have period pain nearly as bad as some, but I am tired of having such a rough day at the beginning of it and missing obligations/having to plan events around it.

I should also mention that my anxiety and depression tends to peak a week or two before my period, often sending me into downward spirals on certain days. I think I could even have PMDD.

Out of all this rambling (sorry, I just had to get all my thoughts out!), the main question I have still remains: could subclinical hypothyroidism be playing a role in all of this? Should I seek out a different doctor who would be willing to give me thyroid treatment? Also, are there doctors out there who will genuinely listen to your symptoms and give you more options than going on the pill for painful and heavy periods?

Thank you so much for listening! It means a lot.
Thank you also for any knowledge and/or advice you can give me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board.

Sadly, my first piece of advice is to find a better doctor. You are correct about the TSH being 1.0 to 2.5

I am going to list some tests that you would do well to have and some other pertinent info. Also, it would be good to add in an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

That is ridiculous that you have to wait 6 more months. Wonder if she would wait 6 months to get paid? LOL!


----------



## Balletlady12 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help, Andros! I did have Free T4 testing done, in addition to the TSH test. My value for Free T4 was 1.0, which is in the standard range they list of 0.8-1.5 ng/dL. I didn't have any of the other testing done, however. Now, I think I should. Anyways, I found an endocrinologist I am going to make an appointment with. Here's to hoping she gives me better help than the other doctor!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Should I seek out a different doctor who would be willing to give me thyroid treatment?


Absolutely! You are symptomatic and have a high TSH which would indicate hypothyroid.

Please be prepared - many Endo's live and die by TSH.

Take all test results you have with you. You might find it easier to put them on a page along with ranges. Also put the symptoms you are having in addition to the heavy periods.

Stay firm and focused on getting to the bottom of this - a TSH of 1 is more "normal" for a normally functioning thyroid.

It's unfortunate thyroid patients have to fight for proper treatment.

On a positive note - my niece was put on thyroid hormone replacement in her early 20's and her body seemed to resolve the issue - she no longer takes replacement medications.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You definitely need another doctor. Doctors seem to stress that patients are in "range" even when they feel unwell. Clearly, you are not in range and do not feel well. Do you think you might be able to find another doctor? Some people have had good luck with their OB/GYN.


----------



## Balletlady12 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you very much, Lovlkn and webster2 for your advice! Would it be best to see an endocrinologist or an OB/GYN?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good question. Do you have an OB/GYN? If so, do oyu have a good relationship with them? Endos are tough to deal with , IMHO.


----------



## Balletlady12 (Aug 30, 2015)

I do not have an OB/GYN. I also apparently cannot see an Endo through the insurance I have unless I get a referral for one...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some times, just finding a really, really good general practitioner is the way to go. It's always a process...you just have to try them out and see if they are any good.


----------

